# Hot dogs - and cats - get wearable fans to beat Japan's scorching summer



## Robert59 (Aug 1, 2022)

TOKYO, Aug 1 (Reuters) - A Tokyo clothing maker has teamed up with veterinarians to create a wearable fan for pets, hoping to attract the anxious owners of dogs - or cats - that can't shed their fur coats in Japan's blistering summer weather.


https://www.reuters.com/world/asia-...fans-beat-japans-scorching-summer-2022-08-01/


----------



## hawkdon (Aug 1, 2022)

Neat looking...however wonder how well it works to
move the air, since it sits so close to pets body !??


----------



## Gaer (Aug 1, 2022)

Innovative!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2022)

anything that helps!


----------

